# Socket 2011 Xeon



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

*8c/16t Socket 2011 Xeon / Ivy Bridge ES Tests Added..*







ME WANT!!!!!!!!!!

http://translate.google.com/transla...://forum.coolaler.com/showthread.php?t=268982

Edit - Thanks Mod


----------



## a_ump (Jul 10, 2011)

low voltage too. Very nice Intel. Hopefully this will push BD out quicker. where there's a will there's a way


----------



## happita (Jul 10, 2011)

It's not a consumer part. It says Xeon. Didn't they already release the Intel SB server CPUs yet? Or is this forthcoming?


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 10, 2011)

Sold. All I gotta do now is wait. This will be the setup for a new WC-loop prototype I'm working on, same cooling as my external but just as portable as a single case.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Meh, AMD already has 12 core CPU's, and soon to be BD cores


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

happita said:


> It's not a consumer part. It says Xeon. Didn't they already release the Intel SB server CPUs yet? Or is this forthcoming?



Just because it says "Xeon" doesn't mean you can't run it at home. 2011 is going to be EPIC


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Meh, AMD already has 12 core CPU's, and soon to be BD cores



Not that you can use on a desktop platform with overclocking and multi-gpu support.

And that still likely get outperformed clock for clock vs this.

They do have their place tho. 4p server jump to mind immediately.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

so? its xeon?


----------



## Over_Lord (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sorry 5.6GB?

Fake fake.

Sandy Bridge EP will have QUAD channel RAM, so it doesn't add up.

But 150W is a bit too much?


----------



## Goodman (Jul 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> I'm sorry 5.6GB?
> 
> Fake fake.
> 
> ...



Probably a miss read from CPU-z & windows?

But the original clock is 1.6Ghz so oc at 3 Ghz must be just about the max you can get?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> I'm sorry 5.6GB?
> 
> Fake fake.
> 
> ...



5.6GB is possible if you are running a ram disk to improve some benches.

That said, I'll wait for something a little more official.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 10, 2011)

Lots of FUD flying around TPU nowadays..


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> I'm sorry 5.6GB?
> 
> Fake fake.
> 
> ...



Coolaler is not OBR and i take his information to be genuine. He's the guy who leaked the Ivy Bridge pictures and benchmarks as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 10, 2011)

happita said:


> It's not a consumer part. It says Xeon. Didn't they already release the Intel SB server CPUs yet? Or is this forthcoming?



Im running a Xeon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2011)

It has two processors.  Few consumers run a two-way system and if that were on market, it would probably cost $1500-3000 for memory, motherboard, and two octo-core processors.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has two processors.  Few consumers run a two-way system and if that were on market, it would probably cost $2000-4000 for memory, motherboard, and two octo-core processors.



2 QPI's? EVGA has a dual Socket 2011 board in development with a rumored price of 599.99 so you just know some nutcase is going to have two of these on a dual board overclocked to 4.4ghz


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 10, 2011)

600 ain't bad for a dual socket board could prob run all games maxed w/ 3 30in 2000x1600 monitors w/ two 8 cores and quad sli/cf


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> 600 ain't bad for a dual socket board could prob run all games maxed w/ 3 30in 2000x1600 monitors w/ two 8 cores and quad sli/cf



I look forward to seeing 2 of these 8 cores with some exotic Quad SLI setup being benched on LN2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 2 QPI's? EVGA has a dual Socket 2011 board in development with a rumored price of 599.99 so you just know some nutcase is going to have two of these on a dual board overclocked to 4.4ghz


Yes, two QPI: one per processor.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 10, 2011)

If this early sample chip stock is 1.8 and can be oc'd to 3 bet the final chip will be in the 2.8-3.5ghz stock and up to 5ghz oc'd


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm assuming cpu-z is mistaken on the 32nm bit.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Not that you can use on a desktop platform with overclocking and multi-gpu support.
> 
> And that still likely get outperformed clock for clock vs this.
> 
> They do have their place tho. 4p server jump to mind immediately.



Correct, this would be overkill for desktop etc, purely made for the servers and intel has to catch up in that area anyway.

We dont know how BD will perform yet, so we can all just guess at this stage.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm assuming cpu-z is mistaken on the 32nm bit.



Sandy Bridge E will be 32nm. Ivy Bridge will be 22nm


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone skipped just the price part which will be in 4 digit numbers. Not exactly a Bulldozer killer even with all the awesomeness of the HT cores...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Someone skipped just the price part which will be in 4 digit numbers. Not exactly a Bulldozer killer even with all the awesomeness of the HT cores...



Thousand dollars or not bd will not even come close to sbs ipc and 8 cores sb vs 8 cores bd is an easy win for intel


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Sandy Bridge E will be 32nm. Ivy Bridge will be 22nm



That's very bizarre. Why are the high end chips sticking to 32nm? I'm surprised they can even fit 8 cores on 2011 at 32nm. I know it's got more room but you can't even fit 6 cores on a 1155 at 32nm. Look at some pics without the heatspreader, it's crammed up.


----------



## qubit (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 2 QPI's? EVGA has a dual Socket 2011 board in development with a rumored price of 599.99 so you just know some nutcase is going to have two of these on a dual board overclocked to 4.4ghz



...and running Microsoft Word.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 10, 2011)

For the next version of MS Office, that will probably be a minimum system requirement - plus 200gig of RAM and a 30TB SSD.


----------



## seronx (Jul 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Lots of FUD flying around TPU nowadays..



Look up what FUD is....

You obviously don't understand what it means.....


Nice Xeon!

Xeon SB-EP 8C/16T vs Interlagos Opteron 62XX 16C/16T

Fight, Fight, Fight!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That's very bizarre. Why are the high end chips sticking to 32nm? I'm surprised they can even fit 8 cores on 2011 at 32nm. I know it's got more room but you can't even fit 6 cores on on a 1155 at 32nm. Look at some pics without the heatspreader, it's crammed up.


Have you seen LGA 2011?  It's huge.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That's very bizarre. Why are the high end chips sticking to 32nm? I'm surprised they can even fit 8 cores on 2011 at 32nm. I know it's got more room but you can't even fit 6 cores on a 1155 at 32nm. Look at some pics without the heatspreader, it's crammed up.



Intel has stated the Mainstream boards alla 1155 will get 22nm before the high end. Do i think this is a good idea? HELL YES.. Why? Because it gives us cheap and affordable new tech. 

As for SB-E. The prices are going to be insane. 

400 Dollar Processors to Start
300 Dollar Boards
1200 dollar unlocked processors. 

THANKFULLY 2011 will have QPI and not DMI meaning you can overclock the low end chips via the FSB


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Thousand dollars or not bd will not even come close to sbs ipc and 8 cores sb vs 8 cores bd is an easy win for intel



Glad to see your crystal ball is fully functional. Can I borrow it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> I'm sorry 5.6GB?
> 
> Fake fake.
> 
> ...



5.6GB is the amount of memory being used, not the amount in the system.  For the amount in the system you have to look down at the numbers.  The total in the system is 65,495MB, or 64GB, or 32GB per processor, which means either 4 8GB sticks per processor or 8 4GB sticks.

So, yes, it adds up perfectly.  And before you say "there is no way it is using 5.6GB, OMB it must be fake!!!111!!!", yes it is entirely possible that it is using 5.6GB.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Glad to see your crystal ball is fully functional. Can I borrow it?



Just incase you haven't seen this...









> AMD Bulldozer FX Engineering Sample @ 4 GHz / Intel Core i7-990 Extreme @ 4 GHz
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 / Gigabyte X58A-OC
> various models, but mainly 2GB sticks Kingston DDR3-2000 MHz
> SLI Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (16+16 PCI-E lines)
> ...



It's an ES but how much better do you expect BD to get? SB is faster then a 980X in gaming so if BD can't even beat westmere then how do you expect it to beat sandy bridge?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Just incase you haven't seen this...
> 
> http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/AMD-vs-Intel.png
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I'm not a member of the church of FUD and I don't believe in benches from broken or fake chips.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 10, 2011)

Just to quip in here, and ask...

Does anybody really expect AMD to beat Intel? I mean honestly, beat them clock for clock, core for core?

I sure as hell don't, and I don't care. I'd still buy whatever suits my needs for the lowest cost, be it Intel or AMD. Those that stick to one camp only because "omgz theer teh fasist" are just stupid.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not a member of the church of FUD and I don't believe in benches from broken or fake chips.



Yeah everything is all fake on the internet because everyone is out to make sure amd doesn't beat intel. 

Keep telling yourself that aslong as it makes you feel better. Clock for clock BD is not a threat to Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2011)

Meh. I just got a Phenom II X4 955BE brand new on Newegg for $113 and overclocked it to 3.9GHz. What Intel processor can you get for that price? A Celeron with 1MB L2 cache? (Actually, an i3-540. Oh boy...)

AMD may not have the performance, but they sure have the price right. You get what you pay for. Maybe if you have the $1000 to blow on the newest Intel EE processor that gets EOL'd or replaced by a slightly faster part 6 months later, you can have the highest benchmark scores. My PII X4/HD 5770/Crosshair III still plays all my games fine, so I don't need a fancy Intel processor to get the job done.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Meh. I just got a Phenom II X4 955BE brand new on Newegg for $113 and overclocked it to 3.9GHz. What Intel processor can you get for that price? A Celeron with 1MB L2 cache? (Actually, an i3-540. Oh boy...)
> 
> *You get what you pay for*



You pretty much spent 113 dollars on a processor that was as fast as a Core 2 Quad from 2006. I'm not sure why everyone hates on Intel. They produce excellent tech for excellent prices. 

As for the 540. They overclock to 4.6Ghz on air pretty easily. Whats so bad about that?

Edit : At 4.6Ghz they game pretty damn well


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Yeah everything is all fake on the internet because everyone is out to make sure amd doesn't beat intel.
> 
> Keep telling yourself that aslong as it makes you feel better. Clock for clock BD is not a threat to Sandy Bridge.



Some of us will wait and see because we don't want to make ourselves look stupid if we are wrong. 

I'll be the first to congratulate you if these scores are right on the final chip.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2011)

And where am I going to find a brand new Core 2 Quad and outdated LGA 775 board from 2006 for under $200?

Also, customers like to have their computers not overclocked, unstable or blowing up within a year. Cheap boards aren't going to like the power draw. (Oh, by the way, what's the power draw and fan noise like on that 4.6GHz i3-540?)


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2011)

Who really cares who beats who? I sincerely hope some of you get paid from these companies otherwise these pitiful arguments come off as childish and blind. In the end, it doesn't matter "who beats who", what matters is buying hardware that meets a need at a price that the end-user is willing to pay. Anything else is just insignificant and ignorant.


----------



## seronx (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> It's an ES but how much better do you expect BD to get? SB is faster then a 980X in gaming so if BD can't even beat westmere then how do you expect it to beat sandy bridge?



First....
275.33 isn't a AMD Chipset Optimal Driver
275.50 is

Driver incompatibility no optimizations = lower scores

The Zambezi Engineer Sample if you read the Donanimhaber leak
Already beats the i7 2600K in multithreaded applications

And the last time I checked most games released after 2006 USE TWO CORES

And showing off a GPU benchmark to show off CPU Performance is Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt

If it was a 800x600 0xAF 0xAA then yes it would show CPU Performance but instead you use a 2560x1600 16xAF 8xAA GPU Benchmark to "show" off CPU Performance

The guy wasn't showing the difference between CPU Performance but the difference between GPU SLI performance

Where the i7 had a couple years to get plenty of driver tweaks Zambezi doesn't have that advantage


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Who really cares who beats who? I sincerely hope some of you get paid from these companies otherwise these pitiful arguments come off as childish and blind. In the end, it doesn't matter "who beats who", what matters is buying hardware that meets a need at a price that the end-user is willing to pay. Anything else is just insignificant and ignorant.



Do hookers and blow sent directly from Intel count?  

I don't want this thread turned into a fanboy war so ill just wait till September when bd gets released to retort.


----------



## seronx (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> I don't want this thread turned into a fanboy war so ill just wait till September when bd gets released to retort.



You should have thought that in the beginning of the thread



July 31st to August 31st is the launch pad for Zambezi just telling

Not September


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

seronx said:


> You should have thought that in the beginning of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Earliest i've heard is September. I hope your right


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> I don't want this thread turned into a fanboy war so ill just wait till September when bd gets released to retort.



What is the purpose of this thread then?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> What is the purpose of this thread then?



Showing off a badass 8 core Sandy Bridge E?


----------



## SaiZo (Jul 10, 2011)

Xeon? Isn't that the CPUs they have in like them expensive workstations that makes large calculations that would take years, in like minutes?
Think I saw one of them systems, if I recall correctly, they said it had like 10 CPUs in it. 
Looked like a black fridge..


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Showing off a badass 8 core Sandy Bridge E?



Your thread title was sort of misleading. I changed it so it's more to the point.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 10, 2011)

So LGA 2011 is going to stay Performance and enthusiast only right? whereas LGA 1155 is from entry to....performance? or are there supposed to be some enthusiast processors released for 1155 that can compare to LGA 2011. Might be too soon for the info i guess XD


----------



## seronx (Jul 10, 2011)

a_ump said:


> So LGA 2011 is going to stay Performance and enthusiast only right? whereas LGA 1155 is from entry to....performance? or are there supposed to be some enthusiast processors released for 1155 that can compare to LGA 2011. Might be too soon for the info i guess XD



LGA 1155 is Essential to Premium Performance(1st Tier, P1)

LGA 2011 is Premium Performance(1st and 2nd Tier, P1 and P2) to Extreme

On the server side it is the same

It is best to look at the Wikipedia table of it to understand better

Intel Roadmap Wikipedia'd


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 10, 2011)

Seems simpler to just say 2011 is to 1155 as 1366 was to 1156. We've been here before.


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

I think we are missing something why has no one discussed the PPD in the background?







If you get four of these Xeons for LGA 2011 you'll get  300K+ Points per Day in F@H


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> I think we are missing something why has no one discussed the PPD in the background?
> 
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8796/201164.jpg
> 
> If you get four of these Xeons for LGA 2011 you'll get 1 Million+ Points per Day in F@H



4 x 143000 does not equal 1 million... Our education system worries me


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> 4 x 143000 does not equal 1 million... Our education system worries me



 PPD+PPD Bonus from Bigadv is exponential



Maban said:


> Four of those Xeons would be double that score. Roughly 286k PPD.



http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

Project 6900

TPF  6 mins 08 seconds(Might be higher might be lower)

PPD: 324363.55


----------



## Maban (Jul 11, 2011)

How are you getting 3m4s TPF? That bigadv is running on all 16 cores, not just one CPU. So I come up with 6m8s getting 324363.55 PPD with your app. Still not 1m.


----------



## wolf (Jul 11, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Meh, AMD already has 12 core CPU's, and soon to be BD cores



yay for AMD?

thread discussing Intel's new Xeon CPU... plz...

chip

looks

epic.


----------



## Maban (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> 4 x this Xeon is 64 threads
> 
> 
> 16T -> 64T
> ...



Two times these TWO Xeons is 64 threads.

32T -> 64T

TPF is divided by 2.


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

Maban said:


> How wasn't I talking about two? It's well spelled out in the picture that the bigadv is using two 8 core/16 thread processors.



Didn't see that lol but damn that is slow....xD



Sorry lol didn't see that it was a 2xSandy Bridge-EP only looked at the CPU-Z

12 mins 16 secs 32T

*cough* 7mins 4seconds 32Core <-- Interlagos ES A1 1.8GHz 2x16*cough*


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you guys seriously have to make that many posts to argue about PPD in F@H about a chip that's not even close to release?

PM each other. This is just plain silly.

I guess it doesn't matter though because this thread is completely without aim in the first place.


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Do you guys seriously have to make that many posts to argue about PPD in F@H about a chip that's not even close to release?
> 
> PM each other. This is just plain silly.
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter though because this thread is completely without aim in the first place.





Some people would want to know PPD

It's an Engineer Sample scores only go up

Edit: deleted some useless posts

After Maban helped me figure out that it was a Dual LGA 2011 setup

Fixed data in some posts as well thanks Maban lol


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> Some people would want to know PPD
> 
> It's an Engineer Sample scores only go up
> 
> ...



Yes that may be so, but as far as I'm concerned this is all BS until the official release. It's silly that people are arguing about stuff they truly know nothing about. There are no hard facts on performance either way. That's all...


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Yes that may be so, but as far as I'm concerned this is all BS until the official release.



/facepalm how many times do I have to say this it's not BS it is that it is not Final



LordJummy said:


> It's silly that people are arguing about stuff they truly know nothing about.



/facepalm Not going to bother on this one



LordJummy said:


> There are no hard facts on performance either way. That's all...



How it performs as an Engineer Sample is a HARD FACT

It is that it is not going to BE the "Final Product" and because of that you get performance increases down the line once the CPU hits the market

This CPU is going to be much slower than what the server market will buy in Q4 or H1 or H2 which ever when the Sandy Bridge-EP Xeons come out


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing i've noticed between the the intel and amd camps is this. 

Intel guys seem to ohh and awe at ES leaks

Amd guys seem to be like "Oh it's an ES so it doesn't mean anything"

It is what it is guys. ES chips especially a 3Ghz ES is getting VERY close to what your going to get for production models.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> yay for AMD?
> 
> thread discussing Intel's new Xeon CPU... plz...
> 
> ...



Quoted from erocker

Your thread title was sort of misleading. I changed it so it's more to the point.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Your thread title was sort of misleading. I changed it so it's more to the point.



It's all good E. I always just figure a flashy title sparks more interest and clickability


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> One thing i've noticed between the the intel and amd camps is this.
> 
> Intel guys seem to ohh and awe at ES leaks
> 
> ...



Well the fact is the Engineer Sample they are using is clocked for 1.6GHz?






So, they are overclocking it

Nice tweakable Turbo Boost though


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> Well the fact is the Engineer Sample they are using is clocked for 1.6GHz?
> 
> http://www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/SOCKET2011/1.jpg
> 
> ...



IT was my understanding Ser that they had 3 samples. A pair of B0 2.5Ghz ones and a B1 3Ghz Sample.


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> IT was my understanding Ser that they had 3 samples. A pair of B0 2.5Ghz ones and a B1 3Ghz Sample.



Shockingly, the CPU they are showing is A4

Till you/we get that actual CPU Picture not a stock photo






Because it is showing a B0 2.3GHz CPU in this screenshot

The B1 could be the same CPU but with a stronger turbo boost or higher stock clock making it a B0 CPU











Same steppings and everything


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

How do these guys get chips like this? I want a damn ES sample.


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> How do these guys get chips like this? I want a damn ES sample.



You need the motherboard as well

They must be in a partner program or next to a fab place which they have friends inside with


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

This chip looks impressive. would like to see a 3dmark or something!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> Xeon? Isn't that the CPUs they have in like them expensive workstations that makes large calculations that would take years, in like minutes?
> Think I saw one of them systems, if I recall correctly, they said it had like 10 CPUs in it.
> Looked like a black fridge..


That's probably a blade center.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Just because it says "Xeon" doesn't mean *you can't run it at home*. 2011 is going to be EPIC



but just because its *intel* xeon it means you'll hafta loose our home to buy it.

andi thought amd had 12core opterons out already since a long time??


----------



## repman244 (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> If you get four of these Xeons for LGA 2011 you'll get  300K  Points per Day in F@H



AFAIK only 2 can be used on the same board (same as the 1366 Xeon's), 4 CPU boards are socket 1567 (Beckton 8 core and Westmere-EX 10 core).



But it looks like a killer CPU


----------



## seronx (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> but just because its *intel* xeon it means you'll hafta loose our home to buy it.
> 
> andi thought amd had 12core opterons out already since a long time??



Not these Xeons 
And yes they are the Opteron 61XX series



repman244 said:


> AFAIK only 2 can be used on the same board (same as the 1366 Xeon's), 4 CPU boards are socket 1567 (Beckton 8 core and Westmere-EX 10 core).
> 
> But it looks like a killer CPU



I'll educate you

LGA 2011 for servers is a 4P setup while desktops(workstations I should say) can have the 2P Setup or the 1P Setup

LGA 1567 is for mission critical CPUs and those cost like what $8K for the motherboard $4k per CPU(They are mission critical so they are so highly-binned that the cost of the boards and CPUs are not consumer based, you can't buy them at newegg)

To clarify:
LGA 2011 Workstation = 2P Max
LGA 2011 Server = 4P Max

And since the Xeons are Server Class CPUs they are more likely going to be placed on the 2011 Server Motherboards which are going to be a majority of 4P motherboards


----------



## repman244 (Jul 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> I'll educate you
> 
> LGA 2011 for servers is a 4P setup while desktops(workstations I should say) can have the 2P Setup or the 1P Setup
> 
> ...



My bad, thank you for that. I didn't see that 2011 was 4P capable.

But still, I can't remember if 1366 was 4P capable, so if you wanted 4P the 1567 was the only option.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> but just because its *intel* xeon it means you'll hafta loose our home to buy it.



You must have a cheap assed home then.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 11, 2011)

curious, the e7's already have 8 and 10 core's out, none clocked this low though. 

I wonder if this is supposed to be a 1567 replacement or if it'll be like the 775 xeons were.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 12, 2011)

*Intel Ivy Bridge (ES) Benchmarked Against Core i3 2100/ i3 530*













> CPU Benchmarks:
> 
> PC MARK 7:
> 
> ...



Source :

http://wccftech.com/intel-ivy-bridge-dual-core-es-benchmarked/


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)




----------

